# Doppelt gemoppelt



## Estopa

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Diese Diskussion hat sich aus jener ergeben 



gatv said:


> klingt irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt, so war es bei dir immer mit den Frauen, so war es immer in deinem Leben, ich überleg mir was. Danke schön


 
Im Sinne von "Das hast du jetzt davon!" wäre es nicht unbedingt doppelt gemoppelt, oder?


----------



## Xander2024

Und was bedeutet "doppelt gemoppelt"?


----------



## gatv

zwei mal dasselbe sagen, nur etwas anders ausdrücken = "doppelt gemoppelt"


----------



## Xander2024

Danke, Gatv.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Und wie sagt man "doppelt gemoppelt" auf Spanisch? Ich habe gefunden "dicho antes - valga la redundancia", aber das ist es nicht genau, nicht wahr?

"Doppelt gemoppelt" kann sich auch auf Handlungen beziehen. Mir fällt gerade kein richtig gutes Beispiel ein, nur dieses:

_Anita: Es ist so kühl hier! Ich hole mir eine Decke und lege mich damit aufs Sofa._
_Heinrich: Aber das wäre dann doppelt gemoppelt! Ich habe gerade die Heizung angestellt; unser Wohnzimmer müsste gleich schön warm werden._


----------



## Estopa

Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Und wie sagt man "doppelt gemoppelt" auf Spanisch? Ich habe gefunden "dicho antes - valga la redundancia", aber das ist es nicht genau, nicht wahr?
> 
> "Doppelt gemoppelt" kann sich auch auf Handlungen beziehen.



Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht, wie man das auf Spanisch sagen würde. Man würde wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Aussagen wählen, je nach dem, ob es sich um die Wiederholung von Aussagen od. aber von Handlungen handelt.

Bei Aussagen (das, was mir auf Anhieb einfällt):
Valga la redundancia
Sin ánimo de repetirme
Aun a riesgo de caer en repetición

Bei Handlungen:
Más vale que sobre, que no que falte (seltsame Konstruktion, aber in Spanien sehr verbreitet). 
Die Aussage wäre natürlich aus der Sicht des Sprechers, eine Art Rechtfertigung für das, was er tut.


----------



## jordi picarol

¿Alguien recuerda: llover sobre mojado?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Xander2024

¿Sería correcto decir "no lluevas sobre mojado"?


----------



## jordi picarol

No, eso no se dice. Pero para indicarle a alguien que se repite al hacer o decir algo decimos: eso es llover sobre mojado.
Como siempre las expresiones, sacadas de contexto o carentes de él, quedan un poco frías y artificiosas. Los hablantes nativos colocan esa expresión cuando procede sin ninguna dificultad, al igual que ocurre con "doppelt gemoppelt", no siempre son expresiones intercambiables, pero en ocasiones coinciden.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Jordi.


----------

